# HCG recomp



## gamma (Mar 27, 2012)

OK guys please double check my math on mixing my HCG .

I got 11,000 units HCG I am  mixing for 500mcg per shot.

5.5 BA water= 25 ticks on slin pin .


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah that's right. 

11000iu/5.5ml= 2000iu/ml

500iu would be .25ml


----------



## gamma (Mar 27, 2012)

Damn that reply was in like 5 seconds , you should  work for a pit crew in Nascar...lol  Hey sloppy I know you mix yours with  an extra vial whats the reasoning for this , just ease of mixing?


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 27, 2012)

What do you mean brother? Some of the stuff I get is in amp rather than a vial. So I break the top off that amp, run 1ml down the side and then pull the HCG mixture back out. I then put it into a small sterile vial and add more bac water to my desired level. 

Now some stuff I have got was in a vial. That made things really easy.

As for the reply, I just happened to update my "New Threads" at the right time I guess.


----------



## gamma (Mar 27, 2012)

Gotta ya just had blond moment, I wasn't thinking about using amps ......  nevermind


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh and btw, tell my GF you're impressed with my quick reaction time. She needs to start thinking like tha!


----------



## gamma (Mar 27, 2012)

Haha , It doesn't matter what you tell em they'll never get it !


----------

